# azúcar - femenino o masculino



## El papirriqui

Me pregunto como es esta palabra.

Se dice el azúcar, pero es azucar blanca.

El medico dice los azucares se han elevado.

¿¿Es masculino o femenino??


----------



## hosec

*azúcar*. *1.* ‘Sustancia cristalizada usada para endulzar’. Es válido su uso en ambos géneros, aunque, si va sin especificativo, es mayoritario su empleo en masculino: _«Mientras revolvíamos el azúcar, Alfonso tomó la palabra»_ (Ibargüengoitia _Crímenes_ [Méx. 1979]); _«Se trató sin éxito de facilitar la inmigración de colonos_ [...] _para fomentar el cultivo de la azúcar»_ (Silvestrini/LSánchez _Puerto Rico_ [P. Rico 1987]). Cuando lleva un adjetivo especificativo, este puede ir asimismo en cualquiera de los dos géneros, aunque suele predominar el femenino: _«Les preparaban una exquisita compota acaramelada con azúcar prieta»_ (Sarduy _Pájaros_ [Cuba 1993]); _«Puedes aromatizar la nata con azúcar avainillado»_ (Arguiñano _Recetas_ [Esp. 1996]). En plural, lleve o no especificativo, es claramente mayoritario el masculino: _«Ponga el agua a calentar e incorpore ambos azúcares» _(Domingo _Sabor_ [Esp. 1992]). También es predominantemente masculino con el sentido de ‘hidrato de carbono simple’, tanto en singular como en plural.
*2. *Este sustantivo tiene, además, la particularidad de admitir su uso con la forma _el_ del artículo y un adjetivo en forma femenina, a pesar de no comenzar por /a/ tónica: _«Se ponen en una ensaladera las yemas y el azúcar molida»_ (Ortega _Recetas_ [Esp. 1972]). Se trata de un resto del antiguo uso de la forma _el_ del artículo ante sustantivos femeninos que comenzaban por vocal, tanto átona como tónica, algo que era normal en el español medieval (→ el, 2.1).



_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

El DRAE da la opción de usar adjetivos femeninos y masculinos, pero siempre he escuchado que se utiliza como artículo "el", *el azúcar*. Y luego ya los adjetivos en femenino, *azúcar refinada*, *azúcar rubia*, *azúcar blanca*.

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=azúcar

Atentamente,


----------



## El papirriqui

Muchas gracias por las respuestas. Tenia dudas con esta palabra


----------



## jonquiliser

Buenos días:

me acabo de enterar de que alguna gente dice "el azúcar blanc*a*". Entonces quisiera saber, ¿vosotras y vosotros que decís? ¿Será una confusión por el tema del agua y casos similares? ¿O simplemente un regionalismo?



Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se dice azúcar blanca, azúcar negra, azúcar morena. Azúcar es femenino; se usa el artículo masculino para evitar que se junten las dos áes. 

El agua es fría también.


----------



## Surinam del Nord

En España, en los paquetes de azúcar, se suele leer a_zúcar blanquilla _pero _azúcar moreno. _En realidad la palabra no es ni masculina ni femenina, se puede usar de las dos formas. Como explica Toño Torreón, el artículo precendente se pone en masculino para evitar que se empasten las dos _a_ que van seguidas.


----------



## jonquiliser

Yo pensaba que se utilizaba el artículo masculino sólo en los casos de a inicial  acentuada. La arena, la aptitud, la agonía y otras palabras que empiezan con a se usan con el artículo femenino... Ahora estoy aún más 

Acabo de ver en el diccionario que es tanto masculina como femenina.

¡Gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## Jellby

Que pueda ser masculina o femenina no es excusa juntar el artículo masculino con el adjetivo femenino. Como bien dices, eso sólo ocurre cuando el sustantivo empieza por "a" tónica, y además en ese caso el sustantivo sigue siendo femenino, pero el artículo toma la forma "el". Se puede decir "el mar" o "la mar", pero nunca "el mar salada". "Arena" empieza por "a", pero nunca se dice "el arena mojada".

Sin embargo, "azúcar" es un caso especial, según el DPD:

Este sustantivo tiene, además, la particularidad de *admitir su uso con la forma el del artículo y un adjetivo en forma femenina*, a pesar de no comenzar por /_a_/ tónica: «_Se ponen en una ensaladera las yemas y el azúcar molida_». Se trata de un resto del antiguo uso de la forma _el_ del artículo ante sustantivos femeninos que comenzaban por vocal, tanto átona como tónica, algo que era normal en el español medieval.


----------



## jonquiliser

¡Qué interesante! Muchísimas gracias por esa información, Jellby


----------



## rocstar

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá se dice azúcar blanca, azúcar negra, azúcar morena. Azúcar es femenino; se usa el artículo masculino para evitar que se junten las dos áes.
> 
> Atención Toño: Aes va así, sin acento.
> Gracias.


----------



## Cristina.

Puede ser masculino o femenino, _el azúcar, la azúcar_. Es más general usarlo como masculino: azúcar refinado, azúcar moreno.
En plural es, casi sin excepción, de género masculino: _los azúcares finos_.
Curiosamente, es muy frecuente que en singular vaya acompañado a la vez de artículo masculino y adjetivo femenino: _Con lo cara que está el azúcar.No vamos a obtener el azúcar necesaria. El azúcar blaquilla subirá un 7,7%._
(Del Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española de Manuel Seco).

El azúcar blanca :
A veces, el empleo del plural impone un determinado género con o sin diferencias de significación; así, dote y arte sólo admiten el género femenino: las dotes, las artes, y mar y *azúcar*, sólo masculino: los mares, los azúcares. Pero en singular es ambiguo, como el sustantivo *azúcar*, puede ser masculino o femenino: azúcar rosado, azúcar blanca. Algunos gramáticos aconsejan usarlo como masculino cuando lo acompaña el artículo o un demostrativo (el azúcar, un azúcar, este azúcar), y como femenino cuando le sigue un adjetivo (azúcar blanca, azúcar refinada). Sin embargo, el empleo del masculino con el artículo (el) y del femenino con el adjetivo pospuesto (blanca) ha dado lugar a frecuentes discordancias del tipo el azúcar blanca. Para evitar esto, es recomendable hacer corresponder el artículo y el adjetivo con el género del sustantivo: el azúcar blanco, la azúcar blanca.​ 
A mí personalmente me suena fatal la azúcar blanca.
En italiano, francés, portugués, catalán y alemán es masculino.

Azúcar :
(Del ár. hisp. _assúkkar_, este del ár. clás. _sukkar_, este del gr. σάκχαρι, y este del pelvi _šakar_).

En italiano: 
Un diccionario dice: _del árabe sukkar, del medio indio sakkhara-. _
Otro dice: d_el árabe súkkar, de una voz de origen indio de la que provienen también el griego sákcharon y el latino saccharum._

_Etimología de azúcar _


----------



## M.Vicky

Concuerdo con Cristina. Azúcar es un sustantivo masculino.
El artículo masculino se emplea en sustantivos femeninos cuando comienzan con vocal acentuada. Es decir, aquellos que tienen enfasis en la primera sílaba.Ejemplo: El águila, (águila es femenino pero se coloca "el" por fonética). 

Azúcar tiene su acento en la "u" (que además esta marcado como tilde, con lo cual no hay duda de que ésa es la sílaba acentuada), lo que significa que el artículo masculino que va delante no se coloca porque empieza con "a", sino que se emplea de esa forma porque es masculino. 

Actualmente, en Argentina, se escucha mucho decir "azúcar blanca" y es posible que a lo largo de los años se haya deformado el idioma y ahora se acepte, pero en lo personal citando las palabras de Cristina, "azucar blanca" me suena fatal!


----------



## Mangato

Azúcar y aceite, son del género ambiguo, admiten los dos artículos. Actualmente se emplea por aquí preferentemente el masculino, aunque en amplias zonas de la España rural es corriente el uso del femenino y resulta habitual oir:

_La aceite no es santa, pero hace milagros_


----------



## Ushuaia

M.Vicky said:


> Concuerdo con Cristina. Azúcar es un sustantivo masculino.



La Real Academia no está de acuerdo con vos:

*azúcar**.*
 (Del ár. hisp. _assúkkar_, este del ár. clás. _sukkar_, este del gr. σάκχαρι, y este del pelvi _šakar_).
* 1.     * amb. 

Uno puede preferir una u otra forma, pero como se señaló (hasta el hartazgo, si revisás los hilos) "azúcar" es ambiguo, es decir que es femenino y también es masculino.

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

Azúcar, sustantivo de género ambiguo. En la Argentina parece usarse el masculino cuando no se lo adjetiva y generalmente femenino cuando se se lo califica:

El azúcar
Los azúcares
azúcar blanca
azúcar pura
azúcar negra
azúcar morena
azúcar rubia

Creo que es la falta de costumbre que nos lleva a cambiar de género a mitad de la frase y luego inventar la justificación en una regla que no existe -la cacofonía de dos aes juntas cuando la del sustantivo no es tónica, como si nos horrorizara decir "la azada" (aunque sé de muchos a los que les horroriza agarrarla) -:

El azúcar negra 

Y hasta puede ser un tema de conversación y para bromas:

-Tirame el azúcar rubio.
-No. Se dice "Rubio, tirame el azúcar"

Así que yo diría que en mi país azúcar no es de género ambiguo. Es de género travestido.


----------



## princesa azteca

Hola a todos:

Alguien me puede explicar porqué en unos lugares se dice azúcar moreno y otras azúcar morena. ¿Cuál es la correcta y porqué?

Saludos,


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Supongo que es porque *azúcar *puede ser palabra tanto masculina como femenina. Por mi zona es de género masculino y se dice casi siempre *azúcar moreno*, pero debe ir por barrios.


----------



## lady jekyll

Estoy de acuerdo con Namarne. Si quieres más información sobre sus usos, el DPD los aclara muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## bellota_2601

En mi país y aquí en Perú siempre dicen "azúcar morena".

Saludos


----------



## Cabeza tuna

bellota_2601 said:


> En mi país y aquí en Perú siempre dicen "azúcar morena".
> 
> Saludos


 

Aquí igual me han sorprendido con lo de "Azucar moreno".


----------



## XiaoRoel

La uso en masculino (azúcar moreno), y además es el azúcar que consumo habitualmente y que siempre se consumió en mi entorno familiar.
En singular, y sin adjetivo, a veces puedo usar la palabra "azúcar" en femenino, pero en plural nunca. María Moliner sólo ejemplifica "azúcar moreno". Pero supongo que, como dice Namarne, el asunto debe ir "por barrios".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> Supongo que es porque *azúcar *puede ser palabra tanto masculina como femenina. Por mi zona es de género masculino y se dice casi siempre *azúcar moreno*, pero debe ir por barrios.


 
Hola:
Por esta zona el azúcar debe ser de genero femenino, siempre he escuchado azúcar morena.

Solo escuché "azúcar moreno", para el duo musical, lo cual se entiende ya que es español.

saludos


----------



## Namarne

Sería interesante saber si los amigos americanos que lo usáis en femenino decís *los azúcares* o *las azúcares*.  ¿Cómo lo decís por allá?  (Disculpad la curiosidad).


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> Sería interesante saber si los amigos americanos que lo usáis en femenino decís *los azúcares* o *las azúcares*.  ¿Cómo lo decís por allá?  (Disculpad la curiosidad).


Nuca lo he usado, ni escuchado en plural.
Muestrame una frase con plural, la verdad estoy un poco espesa, ayudame tu Namarne.

saludos


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
La verdad es que en Chile se suele usar más la expresión “azúcar rubia” por su color.  Pero “azúcar morena”, no es un término desconocido.
De todas maneras es un término mal empleado, ya que el azúcar “rubia” que se vende no es más que azúcar blanca (hecha mayormente de remolacha) a la que se le agrega melaza para darle ese típico color amarillento y engañar a incautos que creen en las propiedades nutricionales del azúcar rubia.  De hecho en los supermercados se la suele encontrar en los estantes destinados a productos dietéticos.
La auténtica azucar “rubia” debería estar hecha con caña de azúcar y sin el refinamiento químico que se usa para obtener el azúcar blanca.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Namarne

ROSANGELUS said:


> Nuca lo he usado, ni escuchado en plural.
> Muestrame una frase con plural, la verdad estoy un poco espesa, ayudame tu Namarne.


Pues ahora con la moda de la dietética, por ejemplo, se habla mucho de "los ácidos grasos", "los hidratos de carbono", "los azúcares"... 
(Encontré interesante lo que dijo XiaoRoel sobre el plural, de ahí que me entrara la curiosidad).


----------



## miguelT

y en México ¿es masculina o femenina la palabra?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Namarne said:


> Pues ahora con la moda de la dietética, por ejemplo, se habla mucho de "los ácidos grasos", "los hidratos de carbono", "los azúcares"...
> (Encontré interesante lo que dijo XiaoRoel sobre el plural, de ahí que me entrara la curiosidad).


Si
En plural sería "los azúcares"...por ejemplo: "Los *azúcares* mas importantes para nuestro organismo son la fructosa y la lactosa..."


----------



## mirx

miguelT said:


> y en México ¿es masculina o femenina la palabra?


 
De las dos formas, quizá sea un poco más común la forma femenina. Los diabéticos sí dicen que "tiene muy alto el azúcar", pero también aquí a veces se usa la forma femenina.


Si tuviera que usar el plural serían "los azúcares" para compuestos orgánicos y _*las azúcares*_ para referirme a porciones de azúcar de mesa.


----------



## Jellby

La palabra "azúcar", además de ser de género ambiguo, tiene la particularidad de que puede usarse con el artículo "el" y adjetivos femeninos, aunque la "a" inicial no sea tónica: "el azúcar molida" 

En cuanto al plural, a mí me da que yo sólo lo usaría en masculino...


----------



## Alma Shofner

Muy interesante el hilo. En Sonora en la mesa el azúcar se usa tanto en forma femenina, como en la forma masculina: "Pásame la/el azúcar." 
Definitivamente para el plural se usa la forma masculina: Los azúcares.
Saludos


----------



## tia kk

Hola,
Me podrían aclarar esta duda:
azúcar - femenina o masculino???

Gracias.


----------



## Heidi19

Azúcar es un sustantivo de género ambiguo, por lo tanto puede decirse _el azúcar o la azúcar_


----------



## chamyto

En España decimos _el azúcar_

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=azúcar


----------



## Iloico

En Colombia también decimos, el azúcar y en plural, los azúcares.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Curioso: en México, _Pásame *el *azúcar. _Pero es _Azúcar refinad*a*_.
O sea, se emplea aquí en femenino.
Supongo que no se usa _L*a a*zúcar _por cacofonía.


----------



## chamyto

Es muy probable que sea ésa la razón.


----------



## Luceni

_Azúcar, _en principio,es palabra de género femenino. 

Las palabras de género femenino que empiezan por A toman como artículo EL y no LA para evitar la cacofonía, el mal sonido (_el azúcar, el agua, el águila_...). Pero si le ponemos un adjetivo, tiene que utilizarse en femenino (_el azúcar refinada, el agua fría...)_. En plural se utiliza en artículo LAS y no LOS _(las azúcares, las aguas...).

_Ahora bien, con _azúcar _ha ocurrido algo parecido a lo que ocurrió con la palabra _arte, _también femenina en principio. La confusión del género se hizo tan común entre los hispanohablantes que la Real Academia acabó por considerar a ambas palabras como de género ambiguo.


----------



## Jellby

Luceni said:


> Las palabras de género femenino que empiezan por A toman como artículo EL y no LA para evitar la cacofonía, el mal sonido (_el azúcar, el agua, el águila_...).



Sólo las que empiezan por *A tónica*. "Azúcar", precisamente, es especial por eso, porque a pesar de no empezar por A tónica, admite su uso con "el" y adjetivo femenino: "el azúcar blanca". Pero también puede usarse como puramente femenino ("la azúcar blanca") y puramente masculino ("el azúcar blanco").


----------



## Luceni

Jellby said:


> Sólo las que empiezan por *A tónica*. "Azúcar", precisamente, es especial por eso, porque a pesar de no empezar por A tónica, admite su uso con "el" y adjetivo femenino: "el azúcar blanca". Pero también puede usarse como puramente femenino ("la azúcar blanca") y puramente masculino ("el azúcar blanco").



Buena precisión, Jellby. Así es normativamente en el español actual. Pero antaño la cuestión era más fluctuante y nos quedan por ello palabras de género ambiguo que no empiezan por A tónica. _Azúcar_ es un caso, pero hay más. Por ejemplo, _armazón, _que viene del latín _armatio-onis, _de género femenino.

Me temo que en la lengua coloquial la fluctuación continúa. Un ejemplo es la palabra _arroba, _de género femenino y que empieza con una A átona. Normativamente su artículo debería ser _la, _pero mucha gente dice _el arroba._


----------



## samirif

azúcar es una palabra viene del árabe:sin arteculo:"sukkar" en árabe:سكّر" con arteculo"as-sukkar" en árabe"السكّر"

tahiyyati

saludos


----------



## dmasmiquel

¿Debo escribir demasiado azúcar o demasiada azúcar?
No me queda claro, aún siendo nativo español, en qué genero debo referirme al azúcar.
Veo que si he de poner un artículo delante del nombre éste ha de ser masculino: "El azúcar",
pero los adjetivos que seguirían al nombre irían en femenino: "azúcar blanquilla".

Este es el contexto en que he de decidir:
"Los refrescos y gaseosas suelen contener demasiad@ azúcar para una dieta saludable."


----------



## XiaoRoel

El género etimológico y el que prefiere la lengua culta es el masculino, pero debido a la a- inicial en la lengua oral desde antiguo se usa como femenino. Por tanto, si usas el masculino, seguro que no cometes solecismo.


----------



## Namarne

Te puede interesar el artículo del DPD: azúcar. 
En tu frase en concreto para mí es más común en femenino, pero se admiten ambos géneros. 

Saludos.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Es ambiguo, pero en determinados casos solo puede usarse en femenino: 
azúcar blanquilla (y no blanquillo)
azúcar amarilla (y no amarillo)


----------

